# Polish recommendations



## JOE90 (Sep 28, 2007)

Going to polish my motor this afternoon , I got a bottle of Mer but was thinking of trying out another brand , what would you recommend ? Don't mind spending about £20 at my local Halfords , my car is Black.

Cheers,

Joe


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Have a look in the show and shine section  Or detailing world has some good advise on cleaning etc


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Use a wax as a last stage though.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

The Meguires NXT is good for about £20 but if you want to spend a bit more go for one of the Swissvax waxes but wax is the last step wash clay wash polish wax


----------

